# Ducato Chasson flash 08 2007



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Needed to change a tyre. Spare wheel carrier will not drop down. Handle turns but nothing happens. In doing this spotted a water leak, drip drip, the source of which is hidden by the tyre. Only thing above is the freeze safe guard thingamy for the truma heater. Its fully closed are they like old men prone to dribble.
Help on both appreciated. Des2


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Funny you should mention that - our Truma on our Autotrail gets it into its head to dribble on odd occassions :? :? :? 

Absolutely NO idea why!!!! Sometimes it drips.......sometimes it don't!!!! The heater is on almost constantly as we full time in the van (and I keep forgetting to turn it off)......

If anyone has a clue, I too would be interested to know...#

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Drips*

I am in the van full time so maybe thats the reason. Will keep you posted. Des


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ours drips too. 
I've never had to lower the spare wheel and dread to think what state it is in. But at least Chausson in their wisdom do supply a proper spare wheel.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote" But at least Chausson in their wisdom do supply a proper spare wheel.".

I think you may need to say "But at least Chausson in their wisdom did in the past supply a proper spare wheel, but alas they no longer supply any spare wheel at all".

At least that's my experience, every new Chausson (2010 and 2011) I've seen has no spare wheel, the space is now taken by tanks. It may be the case that some models still have a spare wheel, but I haven't seen any.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Agilityman said:


> Quote" But at least Chausson in their wisdom do supply a proper spare wheel.".
> 
> I think you may need to say "But at least Chausson in their wisdom did in the past supply a proper spare wheel, but alas they no longer supply any spare wheel at all".
> 
> At least that's my experience, every new Chausson (2010 and 2011) I've seen has no spare wheel, the space is now taken by tanks. It may be the case that some models still have a spare wheel, but I haven't seen any.


There wasn't one on my 2008 Chausson either.


----------

